# 8x1000 watts CO2 Hydro grow Jacks Back



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 20, 2009)

First off I wanted to start a new Journal This will be my second grow my first grow was a huge sucess pulled 11.5 off 6 x1000 watts you can check it out the link is in my sig.. This is my set up Sealed room no in or out vents 24,000 BTU AC unit ,2 HP chill King Chiller colling 4 Ice boxes 2 for every row of lights water temp 45 deg, Co2 at 1500 ppm the entire grow,Sentinal controler,4- 3'x6' Drain to waist tabels with Drippers , This allows the plants to get fresh nutriance every day,150 gallon rez,12 Air stones ,Commercial Dehumidafier, I am also re using all my water from my ac and my dehumidafier this is the same as RO water at 0 PPM. This grow will be BUBBA KUSH X MASTER KUSH, SFV KUSH [Swerve],QUERKLE. Once the plants hit 12" They will be flipped This will also be a SCROG grow.This grow will go to the medical community after losing my dad to cancer and seeing what this wonderful medicine did for him I am on a mission to help others.....


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is the Nutrience I am using for week 1. I will try my best to keep this logged I have had great sucess with this set up .WEEK 1,MAGICAL 200 PPM, ROOTS EXCELERATOR,VERMI-T,PIRANAHA,CANNAZYM,SENSI GROW A+B TOTAL 800PPM. If you notice the roots get great attention the entire grow. There is one product that stands out and I will never grow with out , ROOTS EXCELERATOR This will blow your roots out over night!!!!


----------



## 46and2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Subscribing,If you don't mind if I take a seat,and just hang out.Your last Jack was very good , I actually learned alot .


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 20, 2009)

This is going to be one beautiful grow and it's for something positive all-together.. So rock on bro!!
Subscribed..


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

Subscribed want to watch this !!!love the grow room its bad ass(big as shit) +REP


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 21, 2009)

What up bro,
That is a hell of a setup.
You are the man.


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Sep 21, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> First off I wanted to start a new Journal This will be my second grow my first grow was a huge sucess pulled 11.5 off 6 x1000 watts you can check it out the link is in my sig.. This is my set up Sealed room no in or out vents 24,000 BTU AC unit ,2 HP chill King Chiller colling 4 Ice boxes 2 for every row of lights water temp 45 deg, Co2 at 1500 ppm the entire grow,Sentinal controler,4- 3'x6' Drain to waist tabels with Drippers , This allows the plants to get fresh nutriance every day,150 gallon rez,12 Air stones ,Commercial Dehumidafier, I am also re using all my water from my ac and my dehumidafier this is the same as RO water at 0 PPM. This grow will be BUBBA KUSH X MASTER KUSH, SFV KUSH [Swerve],QUERKLE. Once the plants hit 12" They will be flipped This will also be a SCROG grow.This grow will go to the medical community after losing my dad to cancer and seeing what this wonderful medicine did for him I am on a mission to help others.....


Why scrog with a setup like that? You can easily get six oz per plant or more with that much light.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 21, 2009)

scribed+ for sure jack. last grow was great and gonna pay more attention to detial with this setup since the owner at my local hydro store is pushin me to lean towards this exact setup (smaller scale due to my legal limit) but using the 1000ws and drain table with c02 etc. so hope u dont mind me asking ??s and shit. goodluck!


----------



## 46and2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Jack just making a observation ,and I have a question.The'' lights hoods/reflectors "that are farthest away from you were your originals,correct? and the ones that are closest to you in the pic are the ones you added,my question is they seem to be different in size was this out of necessity or you decided to just change?

Maybe it's the camera angle,or the way there in series together but looking at the pic it looks to me the "originals"have a better light spread against the wall,or are you using different bulbs also?


----------



## jats (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Jack...Awesome grow you got going... I'm scribing to it...because it's the opposite of my pet hate...pc grows...... :^)


----------



## Dirtyboy (Sep 22, 2009)

Cripes fucking sake!


----------



## regal8r (Sep 22, 2009)

just skimmed through your first journal and now sub'd to this one..cant wait


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 22, 2009)

I wanna get on the Magic Bus !!!  
.


----------



## MrSmellGood (Sep 22, 2009)

Just went over your entire last grow . . took a while but a couple  and I was good. I learned a lot and took more notes than ever. I will be starting my first grow in a couple weeks and you, DaGambler, and a couple others have been a big inspiration.


----------



## Smokiethebear (Sep 22, 2009)

p i m p


----------



## tilemaster (Sep 22, 2009)

Count me in ill be lurking around like the perv i am...................Cee ya


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 22, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> I wanna get on the Magic Bus !!!
> .


I think that may be my next pant job on my bus.LOL


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 22, 2009)

looks like it's going to be good... cant wait to see how she goes.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2009)

I hate pc grows too subscribed........


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 22, 2009)

GreenThumbSucker said:


> Why scrog with a setup like that? You can easily get six oz per plant or more with that much light.


I am going to give it a try and see how it goes I wanna see what kind of # I can pull with less veg time ..


BooMeR242 said:


> scribed+ for sure jack. last grow was great and gonna pay more attention to detial with this setup since the owner at my local hydro store is pushin me to lean towards this exact setup (smaller scale due to my legal limit) but using the 1000ws and drain table with c02 etc. so hope u dont mind me asking ??s and shit. goodluck!


Do it!! If you can drain to waist..


46and2 said:


> Jack just making a observation ,and I have a question.The'' lights hoods/reflectors "that are farthest away from you were your originals,correct? and the ones that are closest to you in the pic are the ones you added,my question is they seem to be different in size was this out of necessity or you decided to just change?
> Maybe it's the camera angle,or the way there in series together but looking at the pic it looks to me the "originals"have a better light spread against the wall,or are you using different bulbs also?


The Magnun xxl are huge I could not fit 2 more so I opted for a smaller fixture. Its gonna be a good test to see the difference in yield same strain same nutes different lighting pattern...


theloadeddragon said:


> I hate pc grows too subscribed........


Thanks to every one who subscribed gonna do my best to document every thing so we can all learn along the way.. I was going through one 35 lb co2 bottle a week so I upgraded to a water cooled co2 generator burning propane pics coming ...Here is a link to the liquid cooled co2 generator http://www.hydroinnovations.com/product2.htm . Here is a link to the 2 hp chill king chiller.http://www.hydroinnovations.com/product9.htm


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2009)

looks real snazzy, do yu know much on hydro,i'll watch and learn ,i'm a 9 yr soil grower,got some fatass ones in my 8 inch containers bluemoonshine.subscribed.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 22, 2009)

raiderman said:


> looks real snazzy, do yu know much on hydro,i'll watch and learn ,i'm a 9 yr soil grower,got some fatass ones in my 8 inch containers bluemoonshine.subscribed.


Nope I really dont know this will be my second grow,So far it is way way easier to do then soil I was spending 4 to 6 hrs watering my last grow mixing nutes getting on my hands an knees pump and wand style. I have it set up now I mix the rez 150 gallons and it last for 7 days of watering takes 1 minute to water all the plants any run off is taken out and the plants get fresh nutriance every time. I have a Blue moonshine mom going along with 6 other kush moms.That will be my next run..Switched my moms to hydro shit's amazing...


----------



## LIBERTY MEDICAL (Sep 22, 2009)

one word wow!!...


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 23, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Nope I really dont know this will be my second grow,So far it is way way easier to do then soil I was spending 4 to 6 hrs watering my last grow mixing nutes getting on my hands an knees pump and wand style. I have it set up now I mix the rez 150 gallons and it last for 7 days of watering takes 1 minute to water all the plants any run off is taken out and the plants get fresh nutriance every time. I have a Blue moonshine mom going along with 6 other kush moms.That will be my next run..Switched my moms to hydro shit's amazing...


Alright, thanks for your opinion.. I was actually stuck between the 2 options for my next big grow. So I'm kind of happy to read this..


----------



## PotPatriot (Sep 23, 2009)

Well im gonna plop my tired ass down for a show, Lookin good!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Nope I really dont know this will be my second grow,So far it is way way easier to do then soil I was spending 4 to 6 hrs watering my last grow mixing nutes getting on my hands an knees pump and wand style. I have it set up now I mix the rez 150 gallons and it last for 7 days of watering takes 1 minute to water all the plants any run off is taken out and the plants get fresh nutriance every time. I have a Blue moonshine mom going along with 6 other kush moms.That will be my next run..Switched my moms to hydro shit's amazing...


i hear ya,it is more work i'll grant yu that .heres wat i been gettin these 2 gallon con .a couple bm. look at that skinny main stem,lol, thankful for stakes.


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 24, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Thanks to every one who subscribed gonna do my best to document every thing so we can all learn along the way.. I was going through one 35 lb co2 bottle a week so I upgraded to a water cooled co2 generator burning propane pics coming ...Here is a link to the liquid cooled co2 generator http://www.hydroinnovations.com/product2.htm . Here is a link to the 2 hp chill king chiller.http://www.hydroinnovations.com/product9.htm


look who's got the big boy toys. if i can't get my yield up to 6 lbs. w/in the next 2 harvests... i'll have to take another look at the water cooled propane burner... and go to a sealed setup.
.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 24, 2009)

*pulls up a chair*

Verrrrrrrrrry interesting.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 24, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> look who's got the big boy toys. if i can't get my yield up to 6 lbs. w/in the next 2 harvests... i'll have to take another look at the water cooled propane burner... and go to a sealed setup.
> .


 How many lights you burning? And what has been your average.I know you had some issues before rite...


----------



## JimmyPot (Sep 24, 2009)

Holy shit!


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 24, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> How many lights you burning? And what has been your average.I know you had some issues before rite...


6k flower. dropped the hempy (was hand-watering, like yourself) in favor of ebb 'n flow. will pull the first ebb harvest in about 27 days. dropping down to 49 mums and 49 clones after that. who wants to piss off juan federales ? (johny law.)

the big thing for me would be the extra electic for the commercial de-humidifier i would need, as well as the a.c. unit's draw. (in going to a sealed setup as opposed to the exhuast-every-damn-thing setup) i'm already using about as much ju-ju from the grid as i would like... so i'd settle for 6 from 6 w/o co2 if i can get it.
.


----------



## SocalsFinestMMJ (Sep 24, 2009)

subscribed for this one aw well jack... cant wait to see what the improvements do


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

that room will be FULL


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 24, 2009)

Roots are completly blown out big and white ..At this point and for the first 10 days the roots will get all of the attention..After that I will start adding my pre flower and SENSI A+B along side Roots Excelerator, 5 bags of Verma T the fresh stuff,Piranaha is given by hand,Magical gets bumped to 250 ppm,Cannazym To get rid of any of the roots that did not make it ,This is the piont in the grow that will really add up in the end ..Stay tuned the fun has just begun...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 24, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> 6k flower. dropped the hempy (was hand-watering, like yourself) in favor of ebb 'n flow. will pull the first ebb harvest in about 27 days. dropping down to 49 mums and 49 clones after that. who wants to piss off juan federales ? (johny law.)
> 
> the big thing for me would be the extra electic for the commercial de-humidifier i would need, as well as the a.c. unit's draw. (in going to a sealed setup as opposed to the exhuast-every-damn-thing setup) i'm already using about as much ju-ju from the grid as i would like... so i'd settle for 6 from 6 w/o co2 if i can get it.
> .


 Sounds good I know my commercial Dehumidafier does not pull to many amps I have it hooked up to the Syntenal controler ...Last grow I had zero issues with mold consedering the size of the plants and the room I would of been knee deep in mold with out it...


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey bro'
Where did you get you comercial dehumidifier.
Approxamatly how much did it cost.
I have 26,oo watt's and my electric is 1100.oo $ a month. It's killing me.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 25, 2009)

Great grow jack. cant wait to see the outcome... about how much is your electric bill every month? must be something outrageous......


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 25, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Hey bro'
> Where did you get you comercial dehumidifier.
> Approxamatly how much did it cost.
> I have 26,oo watt's and my electric is 1100.oo $ a month. It's killing me.


WWW.GREENCOASTHYDROPONICS.com They are not cheap ..Why not just run a regular dehumidafier? $1,100.00 is not bad if your pullin some weight.. 


rbahadosingh said:


> Great grow jack. cant wait to see the outcome... about how much is your electric bill every month? must be something outrageous......


Its high its always been high..I live in a big house ...I have not got my bill with the new set up ..You have to pay to play and in the end it is well worth it...


----------



## nickbbad (Sep 25, 2009)

Good choice with the super sun 2 reflectors they have much more even light distribution which will be good for your scrog. I'd be willing to bet the side with the super sun 2's on it will end up with more weight and a more even canopy. It should be interesting to watch. When you get finished you should weigh the ones under your magnum xxl's and the ones under the super suns and see if there is any difference in weight.


----------



## mardavarot (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi m8. What sort of reflector do u use here? Can u give us the link? Tnx
Regards


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 26, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> WWW.GREENCOASTHYDROPONICS.com They are not cheap ..Why not just run a regular dehumidafier? $1,100.00 is not bad if your pullin some weight..
> 
> Its high its always been high..I live in a big house ...I have not got my bill with the new set up ..You have to pay to play and in the end it is well worth it...


Wow those are not cheap. But I am learning to not go cheap.
It just cost's more in the long run.
I am very sad to say My yeild's have been crap.
I moved in feb this year. Built new and bigger room's.
And it has gone down hill from there.
The quality is there just not the quantity.
The first pic is Erkle at 6 weak's.
The next 2 are harvest time.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 26, 2009)

mardavarot said:


> Hi m8. What sort of reflector do u use here? Can u give us the link? Tnx
> Regards


 Magnum XXXL http://www.gchydro.com/Magnum+XXXL+A|C+Reflectors.html Here are the super sun 2 http://www.gchydro.com/Lumatek+Ballast++with+Super+Sun+II-+HPS|MH+1000.html


bossman88188 said:


> Wow those are not cheap. But I am learning to not go cheap.
> It just cost's more in the long run.
> I am very sad to say My yeild's have been crap.
> I moved in feb this year. Built new and bigger room's.
> ...


 A huge part is genetics There are a lot of clones out there that arent up to par. Are you starting from clone or seed ? With that number of plants you would be fine with a standard de humidafier... Can you give me a quick run down of your set up.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 26, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Wow those are not cheap. But I am learning to not go cheap.
> It just cost's more in the long run.
> I am very sad to say My yeild's have been crap.
> I moved in feb this year. Built new and bigger room's.
> ...


Looks like you've got some nice help trimming.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 26, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Magnum XXXL http://www.gchydro.com/Magnum+XXXL+A|C+Reflectors.html Here are the super sun 2 http://www.gchydro.com/Lumatek+Ballast++with+Super+Sun+II-+HPS|MH+1000.html
> 
> A huge part is genetics There are a lot of clones out there that arent up to par. Are you starting from clone or seed ? With that number of plants you would be fine with a standard de humidafier... Can you give me a quick run down of your set up.


I am starting with seed. Then choosing a mother to clone.
I have to make a run to the hydro store real quik.
I will give you a run down when I return. 
Thank you much for any advise you can give.
Before I moved I had a smaller room. And pulled great #'s.
Thank's again.I'll be bock.



SpruceZeus said:


> Looks like you've got some nice help trimming.


Yes that is my good friend's girl. She is very nice on the eye's.
And actually my wife is just as hot. Ten year's older but still hot.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey 46 and 2 can you remove that pic trying to keep a clean journal dont want to confuse any one trying to keep a good log on nutes and the new set up.. Bossman let me know if I can help I would highly suggest the root regemine I am using... So after giving the hydo gen water cooled generator a try I decided that it wasnt for me I would need at least a second 150 gallon rez and even a 250 gallon rez the water coming out is way to hot for my 60 gallon rez and even with my bad ass 2 hp chiller there was not enough water. On top of that it did not work all the time.. So I went with a 8 burner propane burner..with the ice boxes I am abel to still main tain temps at 78 deg when its 110 deg out side..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah..... didn't you post the pic for the set of tits in the background???


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 29, 2009)

edited. enjoy.


----------



## DUDE! (Sep 29, 2009)

Scribed, good luck, but i think the set up is the luck. Very good lokkin grow!!!!! +rep


----------



## KP2 (Sep 29, 2009)

very nice


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 29, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> yeah..... didn't you post the pic for the set of tits in the background???


 I was just trying to keep a good journal so we can all learn no big deal not trying to be a dick at all.... Waiting for Bossman to chime in so I can help him I really recommend trying my Root sauce I posted above...


----------



## haze2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 29, 2009)

Okay. What up,
I have been working my tail off the last couple day's.
I have discovered a couple thing's. Both my intake and exhaust fan's in the veg room quit working. Not sure how long. Hadnt checked them in a couple weak's. Lesson learned. Then I read that foxfarm has increased the amount of peat moss in the ocean forest. On top of that. A slip of the hand and I put too much dolomite lime in the soil. Well they both raise the PH. It was almost 9 WTF!!!!!!!!.
I have been using the exact same soil 50\50 ocean forest and light warrior for 4 years. With great result's. GRRRRR. 
With that soil I veg for 6 weak's with no added nute's.
They are rootbound about the second weak of flower in 3 gallon pot's.
Then in flower I follow the feeding schedule on their website.
Using the all 3 liquid's and all 3 saluble's. Plus a little molassas,liquid seaweed.cal\mag.
Water then feed. repeat till weak 6 of flower then flush.
I mostly grow GDP and Erkle's and am used to getting about 70 g per girl.
So for the no ventilatoin problem I am Installing Co2, a bigger dehumidifier, and an air cleaner. Gunna close her up. lol
I will get some pic's as soon as the light come's on. My veg room look's like a cemetary right now. I swear I could cry. And I honestly thought I had already made most of the noob move's. This is good lesson to never get too comfortable.
Any input or idea's greatly appreciated. 
Thread high jacking over.


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 29, 2009)

great setup man, subscribed


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Wow those are not cheap. But I am learning to not go cheap.
> It just cost's more in the long run.
> I am very sad to say My yeild's have been crap.
> I moved in feb this year. Built new and bigger room's.
> ...


damn man that looks so tasty great jobkeep up the good work


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 2, 2009)

KP2 said:


> very nice


yea great thread huh 
im watching


----------



## LoudBlunts (Oct 2, 2009)

holy shit!!!


iceboxes and chillers....my type of thread


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 3, 2009)

Jack,are you using a cool coil in your reservoir ?Is it piped to the chiller running your Ice boxes?


----------



## bigblock7 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow man... that looks like what I've always dreamed of doing haha definately gonna be keepin an eye on this wonderful business. Thank You!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/235330-hindu-kush-2nd-grow.html


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 3, 2009)

*Thread Hijack In Progress. (Sorry !)*







*Round 3: (Current Ebb 'N Flow Setup 6000w Flower Room)*

[youtube]RUP3m1aIL1Y[/youtube]

*Full Size Video Link and Other Videos:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUP3m1aIL1Y

*Sorry if i didn't get ur name in the CREDITS this time around... went back in my journal as far as i could, but ran out of space.*

*We now r3turn u 2 JACKMAYOFFER's JOURNAL.*


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 3, 2009)

lol nice gambler


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 3, 2009)

46and2 said:


> Jack,are you using a cool coil in your reservoir ?Is it piped to the chiller running your Ice boxes?


 No running a pump from my 60 gallom rez to the chiller from the chiller out to 3/4" line tapped off to the ice boxes then back to the rez....


----------



## tilemaster (Oct 3, 2009)

U better be sorry Gambler


*Sorry if i didn't get ur name in the CREDITS this time around... went back in my journal as far as i could, but ran out of space.*

*We now r3turn u 2 JACKMAYOFFER's JOURNAL.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 3, 2009)

Here is a picture of the chiller and rez and my new moms..Re did my mom room and replaced my moms Here is my new moms... Raskal OG KUSH,LA WOMAN,MASTER X BUBBA KUSH,SFV KUSH,JULIAS CEASER KUSH,TAHOE OG KUSH,LARRY OG KUSH, And I also obtained some beans from the JOESHMOE auction at THC bay Joe was busted and The bay had a auction to help his family Here is a list of the beans these will be added to my moms some real gems...of some amazing beans this is what I won These will also become my moms..BUBBA KUSH X DEEP CHUNCK,CHEMDAWG #4 X DEEP CHUNCK, CHEM DAWG #2 X DEEP CHUNCK, DIESEL KUSH,BLOCK HEAD XNL X LEAPORD KUSH X PURE KUSH, WHITE X STAR DOG...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Oct 3, 2009)

you running the nutesoup through your iceboxes?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 3, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> you running the nutesoup through your iceboxes?


 Am I running the nutes through my Ice boxes? NO only water... I am using a seperate chiller to cool my my rez for my main room and my mom room ..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Oct 3, 2009)

ahh okay, cool just making sure


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 3, 2009)

looks like some Botanicare fittings in that ebb 'n flow tray. they make some solid azz fittings. much better than a different brand that i also tried.
.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Oct 3, 2009)

yea i think i'd have to agree

i love me some botanicare bulkhead fittings.

use em for everything


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 3, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Here is a picture of the chiller and rez and my new moms..Re did my mom room and replaced my moms Here is my new moms... Raskal OG KUSH,LA WOMAN,MASTER X BUBBA KUSH,SFV KUSH,JULIAS CEASER KUSH,TAHOE OG KUSH,LARRY OG KUSH, And I also obtained some beans from the JOESHMOE auction at THC bay Joe was busted and The bay had a auction to help his family Here is a list of the beans these will be added to my moms some real gems...of some amazing beans this is what I won These will also become my moms..BUBBA KUSH X DEEP CHUNCK,CHEMDAWG #4 X DEEP CHUNCK, CHEM DAWG #2 X DEEP CHUNCK, DIESEL KUSH,BLOCK HEAD XNL X LEAPORD KUSH X PURE KUSH, WHITE X STAR DOG...


how much for the chiller?......what size.....what size is the pump attatchment..... 1/2 inch or 3/4 inch....and how did u have to hook it up electrically?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 4, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> how much for the chiller?......what size.....what size is the pump attatchment..... 1/2 inch or 3/4 inch....and how did u have to hook it up electrically?


Chiller is a 2 hp and thats under rated most of the chillers out there are way over rated The chill kings are commercial chillers I tried my 1 hp chiller and I could not get the temps lower then 67 deg with the chill king I can get my rez temps in the 40's  As far as price I get them at cost ..I think they retail for $2,000 there not cheap but this allows me to add many more lights and still be abel to cool them. The pump is 1/2 hp sits in the bottom of the rez plumbed in to a 3/4 hose from 3/4 hose to a barb mounted to 3/4 pvc..


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 4, 2009)

i dont want to sound dumb but im new to the indoor and hydro game still leanrin bout it for my grow but wats the chiller for? the rez and water./nutes? or how does it keep the room cooler. noob question im sure but sum clarity would be nice  thanks lol


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 4, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> i dont want to sound dumb but im new to the indoor and hydro game still leanrin bout it for my grow but wats the chiller for? the rez and water./nutes? or how does it keep the room cooler. noob question im sure but sum clarity would be nice  thanks lol


 A chiller is a must for hydro it is normally used to cool the water tep in the rez ideal is 65 to 68 deg.This allows maximum uptake of nutrince to the roots more oxygon...Then there is the hydro inovation stuff it uses clod water cooled by a large chiller the ice boxes/Condensor coil sit between the lights the boxes cool the air and there is virtually no heat coming from the light this drops temps in the room also allowing the lights to be placed rite on top of the plants for maximum lumens. You can also use the cold air blowing through the lights to cool your room..If you go to the pics in my first page you can see the ice boxes between each light.. My water temp is 50 deg going into the ice boxes and the air going through the lights is in the 60 deg range..I have complete control over the room temp ,water/ nutes, co2 and lumens I am god in the room..


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 4, 2009)

haha god u are... makes sense def sounds worth the investment to keep temps in control cuz ive been lookin at buyin a 24,000 btu AC unit the one with a seperate copper wire run etc. i like the fact u keep the light temps down and closer to the canopy for max lumens since ure paying for it. thnx jack!


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 5, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> ...I have complete control over the room temp ,water/ nutes, co2 and lumens I am god in the room..


ur only god until you screw up a crop ... keep growing long enuff and it will happen  

pH, ppm, bugs, mold, drying techniques ... plenty of room for human error.
.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Oct 5, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER-

Great set-up!!!----I love the Hydrogen Inov. products and the owner is a stand up guy. I have ran many room set-ups with the hydrogen co2 generators. I see allot of growers running dehumidification units, A/C plus chillers. Trying to get their room temps down, lowering their humidity while still being able to utilize co2. The chillers give-off a good amount of heat as well as the A/C unit and dehumidifiers. Your flowering room looks about 1000---1200 cu ft???(should be close). I also noticed you have your digi's in the room as well. I think you have a beautiful room built there brother but If your interested I could give you a few simple changes that would save you about 20 to 30amps of use while still maintaining the yields you are getting now. PM me if you want to hear my thoughts... Very clean layout--looking forward to following the grow...


----------



## vertise (Oct 5, 2009)

cant wait to see the end result


----------



## Boulderheads (Oct 5, 2009)

scribed... very nice!


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 5, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> ur only god until you screw up a crop ... keep growing long enuff and it will happen
> .


I was batting a 1000 until I threw the clones in the new room and put them into light shock .. I have learned my lesson and it is all part of the learning curve ..I dimmed the lights to 50 % and cut half off .I fed them some revive from Advance and they are now doing much much better I have turned the lights back on and the growth has taken off... This has set me back a couple weeks.. I almost pulled all them and started over but figured it would be a good time to see what it takes to revive a clone that was almost dead ..Its amazing what this plant can go through... And Degambler it all depends on what your deffenition of god is ..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 5, 2009)

Dr. VonDank said:


> JACKMAYOFFER-
> 
> Great set-up!!!----I love the Hydrogen Inov. products and the owner is a stand up guy. I have ran many room set-ups with the hydrogen co2 generators. I see allot of growers running dehumidification units, A/C plus chillers. Trying to get their room temps down, lowering their humidity while still being able to utilize co2. The chillers give-off a good amount of heat as well as the A/C unit and dehumidifiers. Your flowering room looks about 1000---1200 cu ft???(should be close). I also noticed you have your digi's in the room as well. I think you have a beautiful room built there brother but If your interested I could give you a few simple changes that would save you about 20 to 30amps of use while still maintaining the yields you are getting now. PM me if you want to hear my thoughts... Very clean layout--looking forward to following the grow...


Feel free to tell me what you think..I have been in the electrical game for 14 years now any suggestions would be great...I am always willing to learn something new...Jack My room is 9' x 15' so your sq footage is a little off...


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 5, 2009)

its all about research and experience and not being afraid to spend a dime


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 9, 2009)

update pleas
need porn


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 10, 2009)

yup, yup ... how goes the hydro ?!
.


----------



## Mcgician (Oct 10, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> Good choice with the super sun 2 reflectors they have much more even light distribution which will be good for your scrog. I'd be willing to bet the side with the super sun 2's on it will end up with more weight and a more even canopy. It should be interesting to watch. When you get finished you should weigh the ones under your magnum xxl's and the ones under the super suns and see if there is any difference in weight.


I too will be interested to see how the different reflectors act on the crop. I'm using only 2 SuperSun2 reflectors with 1000's, but they're on LR5 mover. They are second to none at throwing *down* light on the plants, but they definitely have hot spots, which for the most part are cured by using a mover. As long as you have them far enough away from your plants, you should be fine. I think next time around, I might try a larger reflector to go for a more even spread of light though, just to see the difference. Probably go with the Radiant 6.


Btw, I'm growing exactly the same way, but I've recently just started using the new mini slabs that are individually wrapped. That was the one drawback I didn't like about using rockwool slabs, was not being able to move the plants around once they got rooted. I thought about just cutting them up into pieces, but having had a struggle with fungus gnats before, I didn't want them to get even the slightest opportunity.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok im due for an update I had a couple issues that has set me back a couple of weeks The first being the light shock Next round I will dim the lights to 50 % for the first week and only turn half on... Second week Turn every thing on 100% No biggie its all part of me learning I am a rookie.. The second item has been trying to get the watering down...Basicly when to water I use to lift the pot and when it was light I would water Now I let the plants tell me... I think I have it down now.. I will update pics today Picked up a mini washing machine PAYLOAD and threw in about a lb of Matanuska Thunder fuck and made me some hash last night it was pretty easy..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah.... it just gets to me seeing that empty space in the back..... need an update so I don't have to see it anymore LOL.... hehehe..... they are taking to the lights better now? how is the growth eh? and what strains are where in the room?


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 10, 2009)

Lets see that update. Dying to see how they are doing.


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 10, 2009)

holy shit i thought that second pic was a toilet, but that hash looks fire!


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 10, 2009)

Damn Jack.
A lb of herb. You crazy. I am hoping someday to only smoke hash.lol
That is some sweet looking hash bro,


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 10, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Damn Jack.
> A lb of herb. You crazy. I am hoping someday to only smoke hash.lol
> That is some sweet looking hash bro,


ya, no joke. i thought (was hoping) you meant a lb. of trim... but that looks like a lb. of buds. i'd be trying to sell that shite, bro. imo, hash would never pay off - though a little just for personal use is always in order 

checked out a couple vids of that machine - looks pretty nifty.
.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> ya, no joke. i thought (was hoping) you meant a lb. of trim... but that looks like a lb. of buds. i'd be trying to sell that shite, bro. imo, hash would never pay off - though a little just for personal use is always in order
> .


why are you always writing my words before me????


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 10, 2009)

i just use trim for hash
never would waste buds.........maybe popcorn if im lazy


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 10, 2009)

i hope u did 2 or 3 batches from the bud/leaf
u keep running them till they lose the blonde/brown color


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 10, 2009)

Making hash out of buds.. incredible dude.. 
You could only do that when you get yields like yours


----------



## jats (Oct 10, 2009)

how much hash did that pound make..??? :^)


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 10, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> holy shit i thought that second pic was a toilet, but that hash looks fire!


Yep its fire called a couple friends over for They where blown away when they smoked it...


bossman88188 said:


> Damn Jack.
> A lb of herb. You crazy. I am hoping someday to only smoke hash.lol
> That is some sweet looking hash bro,


It turned out really really good I felt like my head was ripped open I was and am so fucking hi.. 


DaGambler said:


> ya, no joke. i thought (was hoping) you meant a lb. of trim... but that looks like a lb. of buds. i'd be trying to sell that shite, bro. imo, hash would never pay off - though a little just for personal use is always in order
> 
> checked out a couple vids of that machine - looks pretty nifty.
> .


I have plenty of popcorn buds to make hash out of but wanted to make me a personal batch of some hash that was straight fire I did just that holy fuck is it good... I am goig to start the popcorn bud hash in a few Rite now I can bearly type...NICE!!!  


theloadeddragon said:


> why are you always writing my words before me????





dagobaker said:


> i just use trim for hash
> never would waste buds.........maybe popcorn if im lazy


Cant make every one happy but I made myself happy today...This was my reward for my harvest..And the MTF was decent I would never grow it again indoors...So I decided to make hash My fingers keep sticking to the keys..Good times.. 


BlackRoses said:


> Making hash out of buds.. incredible dude..
> You could only do that when you get yields like yours


 Im glad you understand my madness... 


jats said:


> how much hash did that pound make..??? :^)


I ran it through several times I have not weighed it yet ..Its gonna last me a good while shit is straight fire..Like Pull the covers over your head good night fire..


----------



## steelherman (Oct 10, 2009)

All I can say is that is very impressive,,subcribed for sure, God bless your father and may your grow be blessed with fat nuggs.


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 10, 2009)

looking for updated pics of the plants
i love your setup
im thinking with the 2hp chiller u wont need to use the air much at all
u have the setup i want lol
keep it up
u using co2 tank or co2 hydro generator?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 10, 2009)

thats sum good ass lookin hash man those look like sum dank buds u used


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok so here is what I did I basicly started over....Ya it hurt but I did not want it to kill me in the end..The roots where white when I pulled them so it was not root rot...I never PHd the slabs just put them rite on and thats where I went wrong...I satarted all over fresh cuttings soaked the cubes for 18 hrs in a ph of 5.5..dimmed the lights only running 4 x 1000 watts at 75% they took off like no other they look very happy and I have already seen new growth..It was hard starting over but it will pay off in the end. Gonna hold off on the slabs until a couple more weeks. Then I will get a kiddy pool and soak them in a ph of 5.0 and it should end up at 5.5 after 24 hrs.. I almost gave up on the hydro but decided to stick it out ...So you can call today day 1..


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 16, 2009)

right on.

eventually (...eventually...) you will be the god of hydro 

i have no doubt. least you had some plants to take cuttings off of - from the sound of it. i'd hate to think of you running out and plunking down cashola on store-bought clones. they'd pay for themselves of course, i'm just fond of cloning myself over making seed vendors and clone growers rich... but clones are actually quite a steal in Cally i guess. Takes electricity, time, and money just to grow your own ... so for the cheap-arse Cally price on clones they are well worth it.

Seed vendors are still making money hand-over-fist no matter how you look at it. Thousand(s) seeds from one plant and like 10 bucks a seed? I'd pick seeds from bud All Day Long for 10 dollars a seed !!

(EDIT: but don't try to confuse me ! day 1 is the day the clones were cut... and / or the day you switch to 12 on 12 off with the moms  )
.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 16, 2009)

SOrry to hear about the problems. I'm sure you can handle hydro, 1st run is always a little messed up. Good luck with this batch.


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 16, 2009)

yea soaking is necessary.......sorry for the restart
ive been there believe me
i forgot to turn a pump back on and killed 20 seedlings once.......live and learn


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 16, 2009)

thats rough but better to start fresh now save elect over time and co2 and other stress. goodluck with this next round and thats a very important thing about the coco slabs being phd first i would never of thought bout that


----------



## Mr.Karma (Oct 16, 2009)

Is there any difference in the plants grown under the magnums or the ss2's? Quality of the buds look the same? You think the yield would be more if you were running all magnum reflectors?

Someone on here had a similar setup and his plants under the magnums grew taller then under the ss2's. I'm not sure if it was you.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok so im way over due on my journal ....I finally figured this hydro shit out took some work but I belive I got it now. I was so close to going back to soil...I have learned alot in the last month I am feeding 3 times a day and The plants are finally taking off I completly got rid of all my clones and started over the ones in the coco cups went into smart pots with coco and the rockwool's went in rockwool gonna give both a shot and see what the out come is ..Tabel furthest to the left MASTER X BUBBA KUSH,Tabel furthest to the right QUERKEL,Tabel closest to the left SFV KUSH,And to the right of that Bubba kush X Grand daddy purps....And a shot of my new moms Fire OG ,Raskal Og....Ditched the water cooled co2 generator ..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 21, 2009)

Mr.Karma said:


> Is there any difference in the plants grown under the magnums or the ss2's? Quality of the buds look the same? You think the yield would be more if you were running all magnum reflectors?
> 
> Someone on here had a similar setup and his plants under the magnums grew taller then under the ss2's. I'm not sure if it was you.


 It was not me ....I will let you know what the out come is I really like they way the magnums spread the light and the heat...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Oct 22, 2009)

why did ya ditch the hydrogen co2 gen?


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 22, 2009)

Jack, what type of sensor are you utilizing with the Gen2E?I know you have the setup to adjust to the change,but is there a big temp spike with it?


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 22, 2009)

man what a great setup and some nice strains


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 22, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> why did ya ditch the hydrogen co2 gen?


It Would not stay lit,And I would need to run it two ways to keep water temps down run to waist hooked up to city water or hook it up off a pool or a very large rez...


46and2 said:


> Jack, what type of sensor are you utilizing with the Gen2E?I know you have the setup to adjust to the change,but is there a big temp spike with it?


 Its basicly like adding another 1000 watt lamp in the heat depart ment .When the lights come on it runs for about 5 minutes then after that every 30 minutes it comes on for 30 seconds..


liljheazy said:


> man what a great setup and some nice strains


 Thanks...


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 22, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Its basicly like adding another 1000 watt lamp in the heat depart ment .When the lights come on it runs for about 5 minutes then after that every 30 minutes it comes on for 30 seconds..


So you don't utilize a sensor it's on a cycle timer correct?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 22, 2009)

46and2 said:


> So you don't utilize a sensor it's on a cycle timer correct?


 No its on a sentinel controller set at 1500 ppm when it drops below it fires up the co2 ..burner...http://www.hydroponics.net/i/133932


----------



## LoudBlunts (Oct 23, 2009)

im surprised you just didnt do a manifold and tie your hydrogen co2 gen into that.....


all and all, are you happy with the chill king?

how was the shipping? who you buy it through? i guess i should PM you


----------



## Knickers (Oct 23, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 23, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> No its on a sentinel controller set at 1500 ppm when it drops below it fires up the co2 ..burner...http://www.hydroponics.net/i/133932





LoudBlunts said:


> im surprised you just didnt do a manifold and tie your hydrogen co2 gen into that.....
> 
> 
> all and all, are you happy with the chill king?
> ...


 Manifold? I know three other people who got rid of there hydro gen beacuse it would not stay lit..I am super happy with my chill king,I picked it up from my local hydro store they always have them in stock..www.greencoasthydroponics.com


Knickers said:


> subscribed


 Welcome... Thanks for subscribing


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 23, 2009)

very nice Jack 
glad I caught your thread before you flipped to 12/12.

definitely high and scribed


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 23, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Manifold? I know three other people who got rid of there hydro gen beacuse it would not stay lit..I am super happy with my chill king,I picked it up from my local hydro store they always have them in stock..www.greencoasthydroponics.com


I believe Riznob's already had some issues with his new setup.https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/230302-10-000-watt-grow.html 
This is one of three grow threads I've read where the water cooled CO2 generator had issues.


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 24, 2009)

looking awesome man.

OldFrog had some trellis action going like that... i think he ends up using 3 trellis levels in all - stacked one on top of the other.

don't give up on the hydro bro ... once it clicks you'll shite bricks over how easy it is. you walk into the room, make sure all your lamps are still lit, look at the display showing ur pH and ur ppm and adjust those if needed. that's it. done deal. 

biggest thing for me was learning that you have to almost completely drain the rez every 2-3 weeks or you can get a deficiency even though ur ppm's and pH are alright, but running drain-to-waiste as you are, that's one thing you'll never have to worry about.
.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 24, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> looking awesome man.
> 
> OldFrog had some trellis action going like that... i think he ends up using 3 trellis levels in all - stacked one on top of the other.
> 
> ...


 Yep im not going to give up yet..This is the first week I have not had any issue's with the hydro I finally feel like I worked every thing out...I did notice that I was using way more co2 then normal so I took my Sentinal controler out side to calibrate and when I turned it on it read 9 ppm should of read 350 to 380 so I hit calibrate waited for it to do its thing stuck it back in ther room and what do you know it read 2000 ppm.. It was way off the plants seem much happier at 1200 ppm I will bump it up to 1500 ppm next week and keep it that way until week 6 where when I star bring it back down... JACK...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 25, 2009)

lookin good jack curious why the white reflector around the plant stem? to reflect light or avfoid allegy? or both?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Oct 25, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> lookin good jack curious why the white reflector around the plant stem? to reflect light or avfoid allegy? or both?


 Its to keep alge from forming once the canopy grows they can be removed ...


----------



## Mr.Karma (Oct 26, 2009)

looks good... sorry to hear about your little setback.

Is it just me or the photo angle, but the plants under the magnums look to be growing quicker than the others?

Also wanted to add that I am running a ebb and flow table setup 4x8 with a 100gal rez running floranova series nutes and I only change my res at harvest. No issues what so ever


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 26, 2009)

ya kinda figured that but its such a small detail im sure id over look it and have mad issues down the line. lol thanks


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 29, 2009)

Mr.Karma said:


> looks good... sorry to hear about your little setback.
> 
> Is it just me or the photo angle, but the plants under the magnums look to be growing quicker than the others?
> 
> Also wanted to add that I am running a ebb and flow table setup 4x8 with a 100gal rez running floranova series nutes and I only change my res at harvest. No issues what so ever


we are using the same nutes... it's possible that ur plants have slightly different requirements and so don't use up the micronutrients that mine do... or maybe ur running a higher ppm... or, who knows. wish i could do that. i deffinitely had problems with deficiencies though till i emptied the rez and nuted back up to the desired strength. some nute lines are probably better than others as far as getting away with this. 
.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Nov 2, 2009)

Update time Here is what I am feeding the ladies Sensi A + B 700 PPM ,Roots Excelerator 126 ml for 115 gallons,Vermi 4 bags per 115 gallons ,Cannazym 1ml per gallon and Magical 200ppm total 1150 ppm PH 5.8




The last pic is a RASKAL OG one of my new futer mom's or dad's they have not shown sex yet but this one is 3 times the size of all the others a real stand out its a keeper boy or girl...


----------



## smokinmayne (Nov 2, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Update time Here is what I am feeding the ladies Sensi A + B 700 PPM ,Roots Excelerator 126 ml for 115 gallons,Vermi 4 bags per 115 gallons ,Cannazym 1ml per gallon and Magical 200ppm total 1150 ppm PH 5.8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good mane


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

very nice setup. +rep


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 2, 2009)

Excellent!!!!!!!!
Those are some beafy ass root's.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Nov 2, 2009)

ladies lookin good.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

I want to spank them


----------



## damnbigbudz (Nov 6, 2009)

this is easily a 3 pound grow. agreed?


----------



## nickbbad (Nov 6, 2009)

damnbigbudz said:


> this is easily a 3 pound grow. agreed?




He should at least be able to get 1 &1/2 lb per 1000 watt so it should be a 12 LB grow...


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 6, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> He should at least be able to get 1 & 1/2 LB per 1000 watt so it should be a 12 LB grow...


yea that sounds about right, shit if i got 3LB of that setup ill get another hobby


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Nov 8, 2009)

Lights went out for 36 hrs started 12 on 12 off at 500 am this morning lets see what this hydro can do .....Pictures coming in a few If you have any dought on the numbers I will pull check out my last soil run 2 + per light the link is below in my sig...JACK


----------



## damnbigbudz (Nov 8, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Lights went out for 36 hrs started 12 on 12 off at 500 am this morning lets see what this hydro can do .....Pictures coming in a few If you have any dought on the numbers I will pull check out my last soil run 2 + per light the link is below in my sig...JACK


hahahah sorry guys I guess my ignorance was showing.


----------



## DaGambler (Nov 8, 2009)

damnbigbudz said:


> hahahah sorry guys I guess my ignorance was showing.


no worries man. we all start off in ignorance. and many people start "teaching" others how to do it before they even know what the hell they are doing themselves 

*JACKMAYOFFER is on -=- DAY 1 -=- of the Flower Cycle !!!*

(fastening seatbelt)
*.*


----------



## $thaghettogreenthumb$ (Nov 8, 2009)

dope set up, drain to waste is the best hands down, fresh nute every time n u dont get any ph swings like u do with any of the other set ups...porops to u my friend...on that note


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Nov 9, 2009)

Here we go day 2 of flower....


----------



## Smokiethebear (Nov 9, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Here we go day 2 of flower....


 
Let the magic begin......


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 10, 2009)

pulled up a chair. great job, subscribed and +rep, stop by in my journ if you get a chance and say hello


----------



## dagobaker (Nov 10, 2009)

damnbigbudz said:


> this is easily a 3 pound grow. agreed?


id be shooting for 20# with co2 and hydroponics
i average 30oz off of a 600 and 48 off of a 1000 running co2 and aeroponics


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 10, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Here we go day 2 of flower....


They are looking f'ing incredible as usual. Looks like you got that hydro figured out. Now the real show begins. Keep it up you crazy bastard. +rep.


----------



## johndoe12345678 (Nov 11, 2009)

can i get a quick part list and where to buy the cooling system for lights i have 8 1000 radiants 8inch aircooled lights im gonna run a similar set up instead with dirt i already have sentinel mdt-1 and hph-8 where to i get chiller, ice box, etc. pretty much every thing i need to cool lights can i get all this from hydro farm, ive looked into these ice box heard good things is it a pain in the ass to set up??


----------



## johndoe12345678 (Nov 11, 2009)

does the chill king n ice box come with everything hoses and directions to hook up system , where can u buy 8 inch ice box


----------



## johndoe12345678 (Nov 11, 2009)

never mind i figured it all out


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 12, 2009)

great room !
Would 3-4x4s have been more effecient? than 2 x 6x3?
Or was the 6x3 chose to provide "walking space "imbtween trays?
V


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Nov 12, 2009)

headbandrocker said:


> great room !
> Would 3-4x4s have been more effecient? than 2 x 6x3?
> Or was the 6x3 chose to provide "walking space "imbtween trays?
> V


 3'X6 ' fit perfect and allowed an isle down the middle , the room is 10' x 14'


----------



## Lifted1 (Nov 13, 2009)

pulln up my bucket.


----------



## DaGambler (Nov 13, 2009)

you gonna elevate them girls pull'in up floor space ?

i notice ur girls were a lot bigger last time you switched to flower. are you running more now, that the sea of green is already pretty filled in ?

and, hope you don't mind ... here's some more of Jack's grow if you just can't get enuf around these parts: 

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f54/8-x-1000-co2-hydro-coco-jacks-2nd-grow-13755/
.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Nov 14, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> you gonna elevate them girls pull'in up floor space ?
> 
> i notice ur girls were a lot bigger last time you switched to flower. are you running more now, that the sea of green is already pretty filled in ?
> 
> ...


The ones on the floor where put into a tray, 3 trays will be SCROG and one will be SOG,Im really liking the COCO flushing the COCO every few days to keep the salts from building up and have had really good results ,The roots in the smart pots are coming out every where,Im going to wait and see but rite now the COCO has the leg up,


----------



## TheNewBreed (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Jack. I've been scribed to your threads since your first grow and you've helped me immensely. I had a quick question since you're using Advanced Nutes Sensi A and B grow and bloom. I've been using Vita Grow 3 part nutes which are dry and seem to work fairly well. I have to dissolve them independently and then add them to the reservoir. Do the advanced nutrients only come in liquid form? Also how much are you using to bring your PPM up to, for example, 800ppm. I realize you have a number of other additives going into your solution but I'm just wondering for myself if it would be better to switch from a dry 3 part nute system to advance nutes sensi grow & bloom liquid form.


----------



## 420caregiver (Nov 18, 2009)

Great Grow! ive been following for a while now love the last Dirt grow! and This one is interesting!


Just had a Quick question, Last Grow You got 12 lbs out of your whole dirt Harvest how much did you aim for this time? and how much do you expect to yield now? main question did you do this method for Easier or more Wait?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Nov 18, 2009)

TheNewBreed said:


> Hi Jack. I've been scribed to your threads since your first grow and you've helped me immensely. I had a quick question since you're using Advanced Nutes Sensi A and B grow and bloom. I've been using Vita Grow 3 part nutes which are dry and seem to work fairly well. I have to dissolve them independently and then add them to the reservoir. Do the advanced nutrients only come in liquid form? Also how much are you using to bring your PPM up to, for example, 800ppm. I realize you have a number of other additives going into your solution but I'm just wondering for myself if it would be better to switch from a dry 3 part nute system to advance nutes sensi grow & bloom liquid form.


I believe products like SENSI GROW AND SENSI BLOOM only come in liquid form as far as how much it take each product is different I usally mix 1 tsp per gallon for Veg I am now using Conasuer for bloom...JACK


420caregiver said:


> Great Grow! ive been following for a while now love the last Dirt grow! and This one is interesting!
> 
> 
> Just had a Quick question, Last Grow You got 12 lbs out of your whole dirt Harvest how much did you aim for this time? and how much do you expect to yield now? main question did you do this method for Easier or more Wait?


I got lucky it was my first grow and every thing went perfect,I like to aim for 2 per light but that is like batting 1000 in the big leauges your rookie year,I switched to Hydro for the ease of watering it takes me 15 seconds to water every thing,In soil it took me 4 hrs..It killed my back...


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Here we go day 2 of flower....


LOOKIN GREAT MAN CANT WAIT TO SEE UM START BUDIN UP !!!!!


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 24, 2009)

you gonna lollipop that bottom growth?


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 25, 2009)

Great job bro, They're looking very nice and healthy.. can't wait to see some porn again 
+rep!


----------



## GrowAu (Nov 26, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## BooMeR242 (Nov 29, 2009)

hey bro i swung in and checked out that site and havin issues lol. got a thread goin but issues with uploading pix.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 1, 2009)

week 3 has begun im testing the new camera so hang in there if they come out crappy These pics where taken a few days back I was having some calmag issues I have since upped my dose to 2.5 tsp per gallon they are getting there deep green back...JACK


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Dec 1, 2009)

isnt that a awful lot of calmag to be using?, the reason i ask is cause a couple weeks ago i started loosing the color to my leaves and went and got some and only used the dosing on the bottle and not really doing anything, should i up the dose to wat you got going on?


----------



## streetlegal (Dec 2, 2009)

So coco is where its at then Jack? who wouldve guessed.


----------



## ReAVeR (Dec 2, 2009)

coco's def where it's at. I'm going to do a switch after this run most likely


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 2, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> week 3 has begun im testing the new camera so hang in there if they come out crappy These pics where taken a few days back I was having some calmag issues I have since upped my dose to 2.5 tsp per gallon they are getting there deep green back...JACK




crop is lookin great jack. u gonna weave the tops of u just using scrog for support?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 3, 2009)

Some Macros 2 week into flower...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 3, 2009)

what is that in pics 3-5? Or do I already know?


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 3, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> what is that in pics 3-5? Or do I already know?


Nice...
I'm doing a similar grow on a smaller scale. Rockwool as well. I'm curious and will follow along


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 5, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> what is that in pics 3-5? Or do I already know?


 PIC 3 is BURKLE GRAND DADDY PURPLE X BUBBA KUSH, PIC 5 SFV OG KUSH...



DubsFan said:


> Nice...
> I'm doing a similar grow on a smaller scale. Rockwool as well. I'm curious and will follow along


Im sticking to COCO from here on out side by side same strain 18 in Rock Wool, 18 in COCO the COCO is larger, greener and way more frosty...I also really like the smart pots the COCO is in. I am using Cana Coco with 40% chunky perlite....JACK


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 5, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> PIC 3 is BURKLE GRAND DADDY PURPLE X BUBBA KUSH, PIC 5 SFV OG KUSH...
> 
> 
> Im sticking to COCO from here on out side by side same strain 18 in Rock Wool, 18 in COCO the COCO is larger, greener and way more frosty...I also really like the smart pots the COCO is in. I am using Cana Coco with 40% chunky perlite....JACK


I'm definately struggling to find the right nute mix to make my RW grow that perfect green. But they are still growing very well.

Here they are at three weeks. 2 weeks of veg and about 10 days of flower. Yeah I'll be keepin an eye on yours. This is my first hydro grow.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 8, 2009)

Last day of week 3 Tommorow we start week 4 A couple shots from around the garden Master x Bubba and Tahoe OG , Larry OG and SFV OG from Cali Connection seeds...


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks good for 4 weeks into flower. What's your PPM at right now?


----------



## liljheazy (Dec 8, 2009)

they looking real healthy, great pictures


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 8, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> Looks good for 4 weeks into flower. What's your PPM at right now?


1300 ppm I will bring them up to 1500 week 5 then start to bring them down slowly, I droped Advance Conossiour and started Advance Bloom A & B It was way to strong and made my ph all crazy.. Im sticking to what I know works I also started OOZE BLoom Yellow bottles 2 tsp per gallon ,Big Bud 2 tsp per gallon , Bud Candy 1 tsp per gallon ,Phat Bloom 1 tsp per gallon, Roots Excelerator (best shit ever made) 


liljheazy said:


> they looking real healthy, great pictures


Thanks Bro...


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 8, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> 1300 ppm I will bring them up to 1500 week 5 then start to bring them down slowly, I droped Advance Conossiour and started Advance Bloom A & B It was way to strong and made my ph all crazy.. Im sticking to what I know works I also started OOZE BLoom Yellow bottles 2 tsp per gallon ,Big Bud 2 tsp per gallon , Bud Candy 1 tsp per gallon ,Phat Bloom 1 tsp per gallon, Roots Excelerator (best shit ever made)
> 
> Are you noticing the WW's to be more sensitive to higher PPM's or are they handling the 1300 fine? Mine look fine but when I get over 1000 they start buggin.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 8, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> JACKMAYOFFER said:
> 
> 
> > 1300 ppm I will bring them up to 1500 week 5 then start to bring them down slowly, I droped Advance Conossiour and started Advance Bloom A & B It was way to strong and made my ph all crazy.. Im sticking to what I know works I also started OOZE BLoom Yellow bottles 2 tsp per gallon ,Big Bud 2 tsp per gallon , Bud Candy 1 tsp per gallon ,Phat Bloom 1 tsp per gallon, Roots Excelerator (best shit ever made)
> ...


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 8, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> DubsFan said:
> 
> 
> > WW'S ?? Im not sure what that is? Maybe its the new Butane extractor or the new Oil Pipe ....
> ...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 8, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> JACKMAYOFFER said:
> 
> 
> > WW's = White Widow's. My bad dude...
> ...


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 8, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> DubsFan said:
> 
> 
> > I dont grow White Widow I try to stick to Cali Kush's...White Widow is a dime a dozen in my neck of the woods...
> ...


----------



## Knickers (Dec 9, 2009)

Lookin good mate, keep it up!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 9, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> DubsFan said:
> 
> 
> > WW'S ?? Im not sure what that is? Maybe its the new Butane extractor or the new Oil Pipe ....
> ...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 12, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> DubsFan said:
> 
> 
> > I dont grow White Widow I try to stick to Cali Kush's...White Widow is a dime a dozen in my neck of the woods...
> ...


----------



## GPD.831 (Dec 12, 2009)

Mind if I take a seat? your setup is beautiful!

subscribed +rep


----------



## reggaerican (Dec 12, 2009)

that looks real nice man i got a bowl of popcorn and im ready to watch this show. sorry bout the prob you had did the same thing once with my cubes trying to rush things


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 12, 2009)

Knickers said:


> Lookin good mate, keep it up!


 THANKS BRO...


SpruceZeus said:


> JACKMAYOFFER said:
> 
> 
> > google swing vape.
> ...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 13, 2009)

thats coo just hit me up whenever i know ure busy busy and i tried out THCfarmer but havin issues lol


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like the hydro is treating you well enough. Deffinitely smaller plants than the last harvest. Weight'll be anybody's guess - but you'll have to factor in the very little amount of veg. time when determining which was more productive in a turnover garden. They look great for how much time they still have left.
.


----------



## TheNewBreed (Dec 16, 2009)

Still looking awesome as usual. I was wondering since you're now back to Sensi Bloom. Have you come up with any easy way to pour and measure your nutes every time quick and easy? Or are you still just opening a jug, pouring and measuring out how many onces or tablespoons you need for your res? Might seem like i'm overcomplicating it but I was just thinking it would be nice to have a tap or something on the jugs for easy pouring and measuring.


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 16, 2009)

TheNewBreed said:


> Still looking awesome as usual. I was wondering since you're now back to Sensi Bloom. Have you come up with any easy way to pour and measure your nutes every time quick and easy? Or are you still just opening a jug, pouring and measuring out how many onces or tablespoons you need for your res? Might seem like i'm overcomplicating it but I was just thinking it would be nice to have a tap or something on the jugs for easy pouring and measuring.


 
The grow looks great.



A tap would be nice. Some larger jugs have them. I shake the shit out of my nutes before I pour them. It's shocking how much some nutes settle.


----------



## Haggard (Dec 17, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> DubsFan said:
> 
> 
> > WW'S ?? Im not sure what that is? Maybe its the new Butane extractor or the new Oil Pipe ....
> ...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 20, 2009)

These where taken at day 38 of flower I have to say that this round the trics look like little worms there so big amazing shit, I have added some vertical lighting for the last few weeks ... And I threw in a pic of the new set up that will be getting 24 x 1000 watters vertical and 2 x 3 ton split ac units and some CO2 new room is being built should be done by new years...JACK Note these pictures where taken with my new NIKON D 5000 DSLR I have no idea what I am doing...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 21, 2009)

24 SITE XXL UNDER CURRENT 2 x 3 ton split ac units 24 x 1000 watts CO2... OG RASKAL Beans Strawberry X BUBBA ,FIRE X BUBBA , OG X BUBBA and ALIEN DOG... Gonna grow me some big ass bushes hold on to your hats and make sure your wearing your shades all vertical lighting cool tubes no reflector ...


----------



## godbox (Dec 21, 2009)

whole shit dude nice, did you document your build? id love to watch this get build ground up


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 21, 2009)

nice shit. Starting toget rediculous. lovin it.


----------



## Mitus (Dec 21, 2009)

I love it. I'm building my own sealed room right now and you gave me a whole mess of inspiration 

Keep at it bro

-Mitus


----------



## sogrow (Dec 21, 2009)

Did you say 24 x 1000...gulp.....I cant stop smiling.Oh yes.... I cant wait.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 21, 2009)

godbox said:


> whole shit dude nice, did you document your build? id love to watch this get build ground up


 It will be documented ...stay tuned


Integra21 said:


> nice shit. Starting toget rediculous. lovin it.


 Rediculous is 10 plants 42 lbs...


Mitus said:


> I love it. I'm building my own sealed room right now and you gave me a whole mess of inspiration
> 
> Keep at it bro
> 
> -Mitus


 Nice I would not change anything on my room except more vertical lighting...JACK


sogrow said:


> Did you say 24 x 1000...gulp.....I cant stop smiling.Oh yes.... I cant wait.


 Its should be a good one...JACK


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 21, 2009)

TheNewBreed said:


> Still looking awesome as usual. I was wondering since you're now back to Sensi Bloom. Have you come up with any easy way to pour and measure your nutes every time quick and easy? Or are you still just opening a jug, pouring and measuring out how many onces or tablespoons you need for your res? Might seem like i'm overcomplicating it but I was just thinking it would be nice to have a tap or something on the jugs for easy pouring and measuring.


Its pretty easy just pour in to a larger measuring cup I have 115 gallon rez takes me 20 minutes to mix all the nutes I replace the rez every 7 days I can pretty much eye ball every thing and know what my ppm is the key is to let it sit for 24 hrs and the ph will stabalize..JACK


Haggard said:


> JACKMAYOFFER said:
> 
> 
> > Where can i get one of these?
> ...


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 21, 2009)

Jack

You are not allowed to do a vertical hydro grow until I do mine...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 21, 2009)

damn vertical seems legit. followin jigfreshs scrog grow vertical too and it looks like a space saver. wanna see wat u come up with bro


----------



## LIFEISGOOD! (Dec 21, 2009)

Dang Big! 

I think I might need a couch for this round. Mass props and congrats on committing and going warehouse. I like your style and I am paying attention. I am setting up a 20k grow after new years and I hope you document this one to death.


----------



## Mitus (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a few questions about running a sealed room & CO2... 
My A/C unit will be exhausting outside of my room... will this create negative pressure in the room that will affect the plants in any harmful way? Should I have some kind of filtered air inlet? 
2ndly...
Not only is this my first sealed room, but its also my first time using CO2. I was going to go with a propane burner till I read a few threads, including your's. I have my tank/regulator and some drilled tubing that I will run around the sides of the room next to my trays... I also grabed a PPM3 CO2 monitor. Do I need to keep a constant level of CO2 in the room (either during the day, night or all the time)? If so, what do you think I should be keeping it at for a 12'x12'x8' room?
or Do I feed them CO2 like I feed nutrients... at different times during the day?

-Mitus


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 22, 2009)

co2 gets synced with the light cycle for lights on period. no need to run during dark. Your dshooting for around [email protected]


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 22, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> 24 SITE XXL UNDER CURRENT 2 x 3 ton split ac units 24 x 1000 watts CO2... OG RASKAL Beans Strawberry X BUBBA ,FIRE X BUBBA , OG X BUBBA and ALIEN DOG... Gonna grow me some big ass bushes hold on to your hats and make sure your wearing your shades all vertical lighting cool tubes no reflector ...




so this will be a highly aerated dwc setup like the 'mpb' buckets that Doubleds is running ? what will you use for media ? if i'm not mistaken, those look like air pumps i saw that were designed for up to 5000 gal. tanks.... plenty of aeration. can you describe the setup; rez. size, bucket size, tote size, one tube in and one tube out ? the media will be ?

where do you come by your co2 ? what's my story if i were looking to keep a bottle of that stuff around ? that ju-ju (electricity) pull is going to be off the charts. deffinitely not a home-grow. Lemme know when ur ready to have a business partner ... someone to take care of things when you are too tired of spending money to do so 

-DaGambler
.


----------



## Mitus (Dec 22, 2009)

Where can you find those chiller duct attachments online?

-Mitus


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 22, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> damn vertical seems legit. followin jigfreshs scrog grow vertical too and it looks like a space saver. wanna see wat u come up with bro


Yes Vertical is the way to go I may throw in a few over head but the vertical gives you large fat buds all the way down to the bottom...


LIFEISGOOD! said:


> Dang Big!
> 
> I think I might need a couch for this round. Mass props and congrats on committing and going warehouse. I like your style and I am paying attention. I am setting up a 20k grow after new years and I hope you document this one to death.


100% legal grow my doctor up my plant count to 99...


Mitus said:


> I have a few questions about running a sealed room & CO2...
> My A/C unit will be exhausting outside of my room... will this create negative pressure in the room that will affect the plants in any harmful way? Should I have some kind of filtered air inlet?
> 2ndly...
> Not only is this my first sealed room, but its also my first time using CO2. I was going to go with a propane burner till I read a few threads, including your's. I have my tank/regulator and some drilled tubing that I will run around the sides of the room next to my trays... I also grabed a PPM3 CO2 monitor. Do I need to keep a constant level of CO2 in the room (either during the day, night or all the time)? If so, what do you think I should be keeping it at for a 12'x12'x8' room?
> ...


Your ac will not work it will suck all your air out of your room including your co2 and all the smell of your plants ,You need a ductless split ac unit..If you read my 4k soil grow everything you need is detailed...JACK


DaGambler said:


> so this will be a highly aerated dwc setup like the 'mpb' buckets that Doubleds is running ? what will you use for media ? if i'm not mistaken, those look like air pumps i saw that were designed for up to 5000 gal. tanks.... plenty of aeration. can you describe the setup; rez. size, bucket size, tote size, one tube in and one tube out ? the media will be ?
> 
> where do you come by your co2 ? what's my story if i were looking to keep a bottle of that stuff around ? that ju-ju (electricity) pull is going to be off the charts. deffinitely not a home-grow. Lemme know when ur ready to have a business partner ... someone to take care of things when you are too tired of spending money to do so
> 
> ...


The idea is Dwc lots of fast moving water lots of bubbels I have seen 2 of these in action and in 15 days of VEG the plants where 3 ft wide and 3 ft high The steup I have can be found at www.undercurrenthydroponics.com and can be custom built I ordered a 24 site XXL unit I will use Hydroton in the baskets, As far as CO2 there is two ways a local welding store they sell the larger bottels I use 35 lb aluminum way lighter ,Or your local Hydro store I have found temps between 78 and 84 to be when the plants are in 6 gear and just explode with growth, Bro its time to get some CO2 and kick your garden to the next level I have a close friend who would never use CO2 said he did not need it he has been growing for 20 plus years He came by and seen my set up the next day he had CO2 we started at the same time and my plants where way more vigorous and the Tric count are out of this world...


Mitus said:


> Where can you find those chiller duct attachments online?
> 
> -Mitus


www.hydroinovations.com make sure you have at least a 1 hp chiller and it is not in the same room that you are growing...JACK


----------



## bigbudmike (Dec 22, 2009)

Subscribed!  what strain will you be using for this massive grow?


----------



## NoobSkunk (Dec 22, 2009)

WoW im a new grower too but yours is huge for a second grow, its beuatiful makes me wanna cry. subscriben like to see were this goes


----------



## TheNewBreed (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you for your info on prepping your nutes. Letting your PH settle for 24 hours has really helped a lot because I was always finding it a lot higher the day after i adjusted it. 

I've been reading more and more about Doubleds 42lb 10plant grow and agree the vertical lighting is clearly the way to go. Looking through his grow none of his vertical lights are housed in cooltubes. Does his split AC unit really keep a sealed room at constant temperatures with 28000 watts running? Do you plan on using your iceboxes with the vertical cool tubes, or are you using something different for inline cooling with your chill king? I remember watching a video but cant find the link and it showed the chill king cooling a res and 8 lights were blowing out 50 degree air. Or are you just goin to use a large split AC unit to keep the room down to temp? Do you have any photos of your vertical cooltubes? Sorry if i sound confused on it. 

I've kind of been staying in the background on rollitup but learned everything I know on here thanks to people like you, dagambler, and mblaze. Someday I'd like to post up a journal and allow you guys to see what you've helped with but being new to the whole thing i guess i'm still a little paranoid about putting that info on the net. Much respect to all of you guys.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 23, 2009)

bigbudmike said:


> Subscribed!  what strain will you be using for this massive grow?


 OG RASKAL Strawberry Bubba 


NoobSkunk said:


> WoW im a new grower too but yours is huge for a second grow, its beuatiful makes me wanna cry. subscriben like to see were this goes


 Thanks Bro 


TheNewBreed said:


> Thank you for your info on prepping your nutes. Letting your PH settle for 24 hours has really helped a lot because I was always finding it a lot higher the day after i adjusted it.
> 
> I've been reading more and more about Doubleds 42lb 10plant grow and agree the vertical lighting is clearly the way to go. Looking through his grow none of his vertical lights are housed in cooltubes. Does his split AC unit really keep a sealed room at constant temperatures with 28000 watts running? Do you plan on using your iceboxes with the vertical cool tubes, or are you using something different for inline cooling with your chill king? I remember watching a video but cant find the link and it showed the chill king cooling a res and 8 lights were blowing out 50 degree air. Or are you just goin to use a large split AC unit to keep the room down to temp? Do you have any photos of your vertical cooltubes? Sorry if i sound confused on it.
> 
> I've kind of been staying in the background on rollitup but learned everything I know on here thanks to people like you, dagambler, and mblaze. Someday I'd like to post up a journal and allow you guys to see what you've helped with but being new to the whole thing i guess i'm still a little paranoid about putting that info on the net. Much respect to all of you guys.


 Doubles is running two split ac units, I am installing 2 x 3 ton Carrier split ac units with 4 head units 2 per each unit I will run half cool tubes half bare bulb I may end up running all cool tubes will figure all that out once I get there, I will not be using my ice boxes keeping my current room as is but going all COCO, As far as temps go Double D uns his room at 82 to 84 deg with CO2 that seems to be the optimum temp with co2 I run between 78 and 82 deg,If you go back to my pictures it shows one of the cool tubes hanging in my current room. As far as posting I have no wories this is a legal grow my doctor reg is 99 plants and I am also a caregiver for 3 patience they get all there meds for free. I have also been asked to do a few seed test for a couple breeders TOP DAWG seeds I will be testing there Mango Haze x The White and The White BK


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 23, 2009)

damn pretty legit man


----------



## sledgehammer08 (Dec 24, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> damn pretty legit man


man this is a sick grow, i like your style. i was just wondering where you ordered your cali conection seeds from, i want them so bad but im not located in cali.
hey 

hey BooMeR242 i really liked your white widow grow, those were some beasts and that girl in the pics is smokin. where did you get those sour grapes from?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 24, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> damn pretty legit man


 Just wait until you see this thing in action once the roots hit the water they blow up...


sledgehammer08 said:


> man this is a sick grow, i like your style. i was just wondering where you ordered your cali conection seeds from, i want them so bad but im not located in cali.
> hey
> 
> hey BooMeR242 i really liked your white widow grow, those were some beasts and that girl in the pics is smokin. where did you get those sour grapes from?


 Cali Connection seed are at WWW.THCFARMER.COM go to THCBAY there about to have a big drop rite after X mas, Also check out OG RASKAL and Top Dawg seeds, CALI Connection AND OGR seeds are some of the best seeds in the world as far as CALI Kush goes, Throw in Top Dawg if you want some of that East coast flavor.....JACK


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 25, 2009)

soooo you didnt like your icebox and chiller setup???

or you just putting it on standby cuz of your going vertical?

and are you going to chill the hydroponic reserviors of your new system?

also, by the way...do you know anything about DO? dissolved oxygen?

i'd like to shed a few words of knowledge if you dont mind and/or you dont know about DO


----------



## sledgehammer08 (Dec 26, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Just wait until you see this thing in action once the roots hit the water they blow up...
> 
> Cali Connection seed are at WWW.THCFARMER.COM go to THCBAY there about to have a big drop rite after X mas, Also check out OG RASKAL and Top Dawg seeds, CALI Connection AND OGR seeds are some of the best seeds in the world as far as CALI Kush goes, Throw in Top Dawg if you want some of that East coast flavor.....JACK


thanks for the info, it looks like they have some great strains, i really want to try alien kush, purple bubblegum and raskals og. do they ship throughout the us


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> soooo you didnt like your icebox and chiller setup???
> 
> or you just putting it on standby cuz of your going vertical?
> 
> ...


 Ice boxes are staying put there not going any where I like everything about them.. A chiller is more important then an AC unit and an AC unit is very important I would never grow in a system like Hydro with out one.. 


sledgehammer08 said:


> thanks for the info, it looks like they have some great strains, i really want to try alien kush, purple bubblegum and raskals og. do they ship throughout the us


I have some Alien Dawgs going rite now Looking for that killer pheno should have some nice keeper's, I also have some Alien's in route, And the Raskals are the Fire OG I also have those going its a cross of Fire x Bubba.. They ship every where including the U S...JACK


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 27, 2009)

!!!!! my boy!!!!


i knew you knew better...just making sure...


some people dont know about the relevance of Dissolved Oxygen to water temps!!!!

they think they can just put a 1hp air pump and think they get hella o2...hahaha not true unless your water temp allows for that much DO.

glad you are on top of it...and mannnn i cant even IMAGINE the trees yer gonna grow 


well yes i can. i seen a 15 oz dry plant that was in dwc bucket.....wow talk about tree

haha...good luck bro...ill be waiting/watching. keep us entertained!!!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 27, 2009)

one can only dream the knowledge and experience you possess. 

great fucking job with everything. 

+rep


----------



## TheNewBreed (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Jack. Those Under Current Hydro buckets. Are all of the "growth buckets" 8 gallon in that 24XL system? I noticed all of their systems have the buckets side by side. Is it possible to arange them in one straight line (if for example you were in a narrow room only 5' wide)? And to have more space between them? I was just thinking they look very close on their site. Especially if you're goin to have trees with a 4 foot diameter. Thanks again man. Look forward to learning more when you have this system built.

(EDIT) Just did a LOT of reading on Tex's grow using the 8xl UC and had a number of my questions answered. Do you think its possible to order the 4XL UC system and arange the 4 buckets in a straight line rather than 2x2?


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 27, 2009)

WOW!! (jaw dropped) WOW.....


----------



## sledgehammer08 (Dec 28, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Ice boxes are staying put there not going any where I like everything about them.. A chiller is more important then an AC unit and an AC unit is very important I would never grow in a system like Hydro with out one..
> 
> I have some Alien Dawgs going rite now Looking for that killer pheno should have some nice keeper's, I also have some Alien's in route, And the Raskals are the Fire OG I also have those going its a cross of Fire x Bubba.. They ship every where including the U S...JACK


i hope you find that killer pheno of alien did you order your aliens off of thcfarmer, do you ever make your own crosses


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 30, 2009)

TheNewBreed said:


> Hi Jack. Those Under Current Hydro buckets. Are all of the "growth buckets" 8 gallon in that 24XL system? I noticed all of their systems have the buckets side by side. Is it possible to arange them in one straight line (if for example you were in a narrow room only 5' wide)? And to have more space between them? I was just thinking they look very close on their site. Especially if you're goin to have trees with a 4 foot diameter. Thanks again man. Look forward to learning more when you have this system built.
> The Under Current can be ordered in any configuration you want. I ordered mine with 40" centers,You can run 1 bucket or 100..I will be doing a full write up in the next couple weeks Stayed tuned.JACK
> (EDIT) Just did a LOT of reading on Tex's grow using the 8xl UC and had a number of my questions answered. Do you think its possible to order the 4XL UC system and arange the 4 buckets in a straight line rather than 2x2?





captain792000 said:


> WOW!! (jaw dropped) WOW.....


Update coming you aint seen nothing yet ... 


sledgehammer08 said:


> i hope you find that killer pheno of alien did you order your aliens off of thcfarmer, do you ever make your own crosses


THCFARMER is the place for some of the top genetics in the world, And there is some more Aliens coming any day Just germed another 2 packs...Life is good..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 30, 2009)

Pics Taken at Day 42 the shots are CALI CONNECTION TAHOE OG, LARRY OG ,SFV OG and Master Kush X Bubba Kush Who ever said Og dosen't yield never ran my nute schedule...JACK


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 30, 2009)

A few more... Lighting spectrum 5 X 1000 HPS, 3 x 1000 W MH and 2 x 1000 W MIXED SPECTRUM...


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 30, 2009)

Just stumbled across this one. Scribed for sure. Interested to see the new setup. I am in the planning phase of something similar. Looks all good here. When is the chop date?
I am growing vertical now and will continue on the larger version.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Dec 30, 2009)

hook up the og gens dawg, northbay


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 30, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Just stumbled across this one. Scribed for sure. Interested to see the new setup. I am in the planning phase of something similar. Looks all good here. When is the chop date?
> I am growing vertical now and will continue on the larger version.


 Taking the Bubba to 65 and the og's to 70 ...


bleezyg420 said:


> hook up the og gens dawg, northbay


CALI CONNECTION and RASKAL OG thats where the OG'S at son. Track down some Aliens and that Fire X White Or Strawberry Bubba just germed 80... You gotta choke those girls out supper and supper crop them I have colas the size of my arm of pure lemon pinesol take a wuff of these girls and you will take a step back taking them to 70 days.....JACK


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 31, 2009)

dirty dirty another epic grow brought to me by rollitup.i wish i could have half your setup
thanks for sharing, & your colas are very very nice!!chrystally,dense & fat ,ooh they look fat,
the pic that shows the whole room,on the right 1st ones(purple) look too nice & 
the second ones in seem like THE plant to grow,fat & pretty,what strain is it?
what you yeild off your flowerd clones??(2 small ones on the table)i wanna try about 6-8 rootedclones +a week or 2 of vegging then flower but i cant really find a decent estimate on yeilds, i figure around about 3/4oz -1.5 oz on avrg........ it seems really efficient for space and an ease on trimming
thanks for sharing your pics and expertise.PEACE & good growing! btw im getting caught up on this thread....slick shit


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 31, 2009)

im very sorry for your loss and it's great that your doing this,im sure everyone will be impressed with your meds.
"This grow will go to the medical community after losing my dad to cancer and seeing what this wonderful medicine did for him I am on a mission to help others..... "
Peace out!


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice nice Jack. OG's should be killer. How are you liking this setup. I like how you have an aisle down the middle?(seeming pretty typical in large growrooms)
Seems like there would be a better way to use those lights though. Loving the grow, any prediction on yield? or what you would like to get out of it?


----------



## SwissCheese (Dec 31, 2009)

Impressive setup and genetics.


----------



## autoflowa (Dec 31, 2009)

holy shit dude, your plants are beautiful..nice and crystalised with trichs, i envy your setup! i think every grower would want what you have  maybe one day when I own a house and not rent a dam apartment ill have the big boy toys  cant wait for harvest pics... thats gonna be some crazy bud porn for sure lol


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 31, 2009)

400Whps said:


> dirty dirty another epic grow brought to me by rollitup.i wish i could have half your setup
> thanks for sharing, & your colas are very very nice!!chrystally,dense & fat ,ooh they look fat,
> the pic that shows the whole room,on the right 1st ones(purple) look too nice &
> the second ones in seem like THE plant to grow,fat & pretty,what strain is it?
> ...


 The small ones are not clones I flipped some seeds to see if they where any good they are Bubba Kush x Deeo Chunk, And Lepord kush x pure kush x NL KUSH As far as yielsd on those it wont be much at all..As far as the strains your asking im not sure what ones your talking about JACK...


400Whps said:


> im very sorry for your loss and it's great that your doing this,im sure everyone will be impressed with your meds.
> "This grow will go to the medical community after losing my dad to cancer and seeing what this wonderful medicine did for him I am on a mission to help others..... "
> Peace out!


 Thank you..


wonderblunder said:


> Nice nice Jack. OG's should be killer. How are you liking this setup. I like how you have an aisle down the middle?(seeming pretty typical in large growrooms)
> Seems like there would be a better way to use those lights though. Loving the grow, any prediction on yield? or what you would like to get out of it?


 A better way would be vertical this room does not have enough room to run all vetical, Thats why I am building a new room..I never predict yield but my last run I pulled 2 per light with Kush and a 28 day veg the grow is in my sig.As far as the set up its perfecet for This size room ,My new room will be 10 times the size with big ass tress going Under Current HYDRO SYSTEM... This room will be all COCO I did a side by side and Im liking the COCO over Rock wool..JACK


SwissCheese said:


> Impressive setup and genetics.


 Thanks you Bro..


autoflowa said:


> holy shit dude, your plants are beautiful..nice and crystalised with trichs, i envy your setup! i think every grower would want what you have  maybe one day when I own a house and not rent a dam apartment ill have the big boy toys  cant wait for harvest pics... thats gonna be some crazy bud porn for sure lol


 Work hard and you could have this system in know time thanks for stopping by..JACK


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice Jack. I am planning on a budget grow with 8k of HPS to start. All vertical to save on reflector costs, and I am convinced the vertical is the way to go. I am giving vertical a try right now and real happy. I will be using Coco, and manually water until I get confident with my drip system. Hope you choose to document the next grow. Keep it up.


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 31, 2009)

28 day veg! Holy Shit! Those must be huge. I got three footers with 2 weeks of veg and stretch.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 31, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> A few more... Lighting spectrum 5 X 1000 HPS, 3 x 1000 W MH and 2 x 1000 W MIXED SPECTRUM...



lookin solid jack. interesting the diff plant developments tho


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 31, 2009)

hey.this is the pic i was speaking of,(sorry i had to jack it,im going to delete it if you want...)
http://s824.photobucket.com/albums/zz164/miketompson2009/?action=view&current=DSC_0001.jpg
on the right, second strain in.... is?....i love the consistency and size/color of those buds.very nice light green.....
please and thanks, this grow is fucking incredible..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Dec 31, 2009)

400Whps said:


> hey.this is the pic i was speaking of,(sorry i had to jack it,im going to delete it if you want...)
> http://s824.photobucket.com/albums/zz164/miketompson2009/?action=view&current=DSC_0001.jpg
> on the right, second strain in.... is?....i love the consistency and size/color of those buds.very nice light green.....
> please and thanks, this grow is fucking incredible..


 No worries Bro thats the tabe that came from seed they are all kush straings from Cali Connection there is SFV OG KUSH, TAHOE OG KUSH AND LARRY OG KUSH these are some of the best Kush out there ...Jack


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 31, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> No worries Bro thats the tabe that came from seed they are all kush straings from Cali Connection there is SFV OG KUSH, TAHOE OG KUSH AND LARRY OG KUSH these are some of the best Kush out there ...Jack


very very nice, i just got some bubbakush and cant wait to start them(need more room)they'll be my first kush strain.... i want to order seeds from the US, it's ironic becouse it's illegal to send seeds to the US but not receive them from!?...im not 100% on that...
keep up the godly work.PEACE


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Jack! Those ladies look amazing. It is awesome to see a train in each tray and the differences. I didn't know you were still over here at RIU too. Good to see!! 
Re-scribed
+rep


----------



## pheobo (Dec 31, 2009)

Just checking in and grabbing a chair... it'll take me a day to catch up on this thread, but wanted to let you know I left questions on your first thread.

BEAUTIFUL girls. Can't wait to catch up on this one as well.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 31, 2009)

very nice room...subed.


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 31, 2009)

i got a big -REP for JACK,i cant get over your setup & nugs...this is inspiringfor me(on half the scale,lol)PEACE


----------



## pheobo (Jan 1, 2010)

OK, read the rest of this thread. Thank you for sharing. I will check THC too.

Congrats, seems your store and connects have been very good to you; you have some beautiful ladies.

A couple questions now that I'm caught up:

1.) What will you do for CO2 in the new room?
2.) Did you give up totally on the Hydro Gen?
3.) When you gonna do an aeroponic grow  ?
4.) Have you defined a difference in growth from the reflectors? Are the XXXL's out performing?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jan 1, 2010)

400Whps said:


> very very nice, i just got some bubbakush and cant wait to start them(need more room)they'll be my first kush strain.... i want to order seeds from the US, it's ironic becouse it's illegal to send seeds to the US but not receive them from!?...im not 100% on that...
> keep up the godly work.PEACE


 The breeders are from the us but the seeds come from spain,.. I think every one should grow Bubba Kush its super stabel and can take a beating if you can get the pre 98 Bubba that Swerve has Raskal has the same cut he uses in his seeds... Jack


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Hey Jack! Those ladies look amazing. It is awesome to see a train in each tray and the differences. I didn't know you were still over here at RIU too. Good to see!!
> Re-scribed
> +rep


 I started here and learned alot I did not want to bail on the thread I started.. I spend 98% of my time at the Farm so much knowledge and info I learn something every day..Your Avator is bad ass I love that shot bro its so sick..Let me know when you harvest I will burn all the evidence for you..


pheobo said:


> Just checking in and grabbing a chair... it'll take me a day to catch up on this thread, but wanted to let you know I left questions on your first thread.
> 
> BEAUTIFUL girls. Can't wait to catch up on this one as well.


 Thanks Bro...


MEANGREEN69 said:


> very nice room...subed.


 Thank You


400Whps said:


> i got a big -REP for JACK,i cant get over your setup & nugs...this is inspiringfor me(on half the scale,lol)PEACE


 Glad I could inspier you..


pheobo said:


> OK, read the rest of this thread. Thank you for sharing. I will check THC too.
> 
> Congrats, seems your store and connects have been very good to you; you have some beautiful ladies.
> 
> ...


 New room will have Co2 I have a propane burner I would never grow with out it..Hydro Gen is gone unless you have free water or a pool its not worth it.I will try every system out there but after seeing the Under Current in action I think I will play with that for a few runs..I am always learning and a new system is a good way to get your ass handed to you rite when you think you got it something new comes up, As far as Hoods The Magnum xxl are the best hoods out there if you have the room (there huge) use them they have great light spread and spread the heat out no hot spots...JACK


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey Jack I got a quick question.
TO run 8k HPS which would be a better approach. I will be running 240v throughout the lighting and this will be solely for the flowering room lights. One unit has a breaker and a range plug(stovetop I assume; as the 30amp models have a dryer plug).http://www.horticulturesource.com/ecoplus-50-amp-timer-box-use-with-ecoplus-8482-digital-timer-734105-p1970/?osCsid=333906605121777458c59b1431bb8dc5


The other option is run a C.A.P. control. I would have to hardwire a 40 amp 240v line into the control? and also add a 40amp breaker to my panel, and run the 240v line off it?http://www.horticulturesource.com/c-a-p-custom-automated-products-cap-mlc-8xt-master-lighting-controller-8-lights-w-timer-p6033/?osCsid=0a1b44f1a813a04155e7193dded04e6f

What would Jack do?


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 1, 2010)

"The breeders are from the us but the seeds come from spain,.. I think every one should grow Bubba Kush its super stabel and can take a beating if you can get the pre 98 Bubba that Swerve has Raskal has the same cut he uses in his seeds... Jack"
"Glad I could inspier you.." strait up,me too....
good place for breeding,spains beutiful & the weather compliments cannabisthanks for the info!!
im not sure the origin of my bubbakush, i know the guy i got'em from has had the strain for afew years and backcrossed 3 or 4 times,guess his wasnt stable?
Ill have to get intouch with him and figure out some details,(old friend i bumbed into on xmas and told me he grows and gave me 30 beans,10bbk,10bubblegum and 10 of "his" strain)thanks,cant wait for the chop.
PEACE


----------



## OpTikPhiber (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey Jack, those last pics of the different OG's are the bomb! (I'm sure you know that too, lol) Nice job!! Can't wait to see them in two weeks when their done.

Just wanted to through a couple cents in about THCFarmer.....Awesome! I just did my first order with them, it was beyond expectations. I got some Billy Goat stuff, Bubba Express (Pre98 Bubba x BG's Oriental Express), plus he through in a bunch of freebies, Banana Smack. I wanted to get some Cali Connection stuff too, but when they were released I was broke, hah.

Anyway keep up the great shows for us here and at thcfarmer, Jack. Thanks, and happy new year bro.


----------



## Mitus (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, looking great over there bro. I'm trying to hunt down a few strains right now and may have to resort to seeds... you have any suggestions for seed banks that deliver to the US?

As far as A/C for a sealed room... is something like a split-a/c really called for or is there another cheaper route? I'm sorta stuck with this 13,000btu portable unit at the moment... and if i start my grow using it, i'll be wasting CO2 as so many people have pointed out.

I'm waiting for one of the hydrogen ice box's in the mail because I was going to see if could cool the exhaust on the A/C and send it back into the room, but its yet to arrive. The exhaust air gets pretty hot sometimes though, so I'm not getting my hopes up just yet.




wonderblunder said:


> The other option is run a C.A.P. control. I would have to hardwire a 40 amp 240v line into the control? and also add a 40amp breaker to my panel, and run the 240v line off it?http://www.horticulturesource.com/c-a-p-custom-automated-products-cap-mlc-8xt-master-lighting-controller-8-lights-w-timer-p6033/?osCsid=0a1b44f1a813a04155e7193dded04e6f
> 
> What would Jack do?


I went with the C.A.P. controller and ran it on a 30A breaker.

-Mitus

(heres a shot of the almost finished room)


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Mitus,
Dutch Tables?

Like the CAP Controller. I think I may be heading down a diffferent road. Looking at (4) 1k HPS ballasts, run on a flip flop. so there will be (2) 4k flowering rooms. Cut down costs a bit. Hope you document your grow, I will be looking for it.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jan 2, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Hey Jack I got a quick question.
> TO run 8k HPS which would be a better approach. I will be running 240v throughout the lighting and this will be solely for the flowering room lights. One unit has a breaker and a range plug(stovetop I assume; as the 30amp models have a dryer plug).http://www.horticulturesource.com/ecoplus-50-amp-timer-box-use-with-ecoplus-8482-digital-timer-734105-p1970/?osCsid=333906605121777458c59b1431bb8dc5
> 
> 
> ...


Jack runs the cap controller, Really nice and can run 120 or 240 v..


400Whps said:


> "The breeders are from the us but the seeds come from spain,.. I think every one should grow Bubba Kush its super stabel and can take a beating if you can get the pre 98 Bubba that Swerve has Raskal has the same cut he uses in his seeds... Jack"
> "Glad I could inspier you.." strait up,me too....
> good place for breeding,spains beutiful & the weather compliments cannabisthanks for the info!!
> im not sure the origin of my bubbakush, i know the guy i got'em from has had the strain for afew years and backcrossed 3 or 4 times,guess his wasnt stable?
> ...


I think you miss understood the seeds I recommend are grown in Cali but shipped from Spain...JACK


OpTikPhiber said:


> Hey Jack, those last pics of the different OG's are the bomb! (I'm sure you know that too, lol) Nice job!! Can't wait to see them in two weeks when their done.
> 
> Just wanted to through a couple cents in about THCFarmer.....Awesome! I just did my first order with them, it was beyond expectations. I got some Billy Goat stuff, Bubba Express (Pre98 Bubba x BG's Oriental Express), plus he through in a bunch of freebies, Banana Smack. I wanted to get some Cali Connection stuff too, but when they were released I was broke, hah.
> 
> Anyway keep up the great shows for us here and at thcfarmer, Jack. Thanks, and happy new year bro.


Thanks BRO I have that Billy Goat cross should be a huge yielder of resin coated buds im gonna save mine for out doors..


Mitus said:


> Wow, looking great over there bro. I'm trying to hunt down a few strains right now and may have to resort to seeds... you have any suggestions for seed banks that deliver to the US?
> 
> As far as A/C for a sealed room... is something like a split-a/c really called for or is there another cheaper route? I'm sorta stuck with this 13,000btu portable unit at the moment... and if i start my grow using it, i'll be wasting CO2 as so many people have pointed out.
> 
> ...


That mite work but you will need a seperate chiller seems like your trying to hard and its not. A split ac unit is 800.00 no in or out vents and your done, Once you add the portable ac the ice box and chiller seems like your doing the same thing just way harder..as far as seeds THCBAY.COM has the best seeds in the world in my opinion .. Look at OG RASKALS SEEDS AND CALI CONNECTION, There is also Top Dawg and a host of other amazing breeders..JACK


wonderblunder said:


> Hey Mitus,
> Dutch Tables?
> 
> Like the CAP Controller. I think I may be heading down a diffferent road. Looking at (4) 1k HPS ballasts, run on a flip flop. so there will be (2) 4k flowering rooms. Cut down costs a bit. Hope you document your grow, I will be looking for it.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 2, 2010)

THC Bay eh? Im gonna check it out. I need another staple strain........ Thanks Jack


----------



## Mitus (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there a particular brand of split a/c you recomend in that price range? Thanks for the heads up on the seeds


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 3, 2010)

Just checked out on THC Bay some c-99 BSX-1. c-99 really interests me but this is 2 different c-99s crossed. What do you think?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2010)

IF you are already water cooling, it doesn't look like you are, check out marine A/C units. I love 'em and they usually have a dehumidifying mode...

Here are 4 webasto fcf 16k units that went for $600 shipped (average).
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280438802130&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2010)

P.S. great journal, thx for sharing.


----------



## TheNewBreed (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Jack. I've been hitting my head on a wall here trying to figure this out so I'm hoping you can possibly shed some light. I ask this because I know you are running Sensi Bloom 2 part. So.... On the jugs it tells me 1400ppm requires 3.53 teaspoons per gallon. So If i'm treating 12 gallons I would need 42 teaspoons. However looking on their interactive grow charts and calculators it says for 1400ppm you need 3.5 fluid ounces for 12 gallons, http://www.advancednutrients.com/nutcalc3public/ BUT THATS ONLY 21 teaspoons??? I'm going crazy and just made 40 gallons based on the 3.53tsp it says on the jug. How do I know whats correct? I know using an ec meter or ppm tester would do but i've also adjusted the ph and added some supplements so i can't rely on what that says.

Thank you again for any help you can offer.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jan 3, 2010)

Mitus said:


> Is there a particular brand of split a/c you recomend in that price range? Thanks for the heads up on the seeds


 Trane, Carrier, Mitsubishi any of the new models will work...


wonderblunder said:


> Just checked out on THC Bay some c-99 BSX-1. c-99 really interests me but this is 2 different c-99s crossed. What do you think?


 I would wait until the Alliens drop Raskal and Cali CVonnection should have some going up soon..I have seen these pull 2 per light of the most resin coated buds I have ever seen I would put them up against any thing it has Chem Dawg in it 


[email protected] said:


> P.S. great journal, thx for sharing.


 No problem Bro..


TheNewBreed said:


> Hi Jack. I've been hitting my head on a wall here trying to figure this out so I'm hoping you can possibly shed some light. I ask this because I know you are running Sensi Bloom 2 part. So.... On the jugs it tells me 1400ppm requires 3.53 teaspoons per gallon. So If i'm treating 12 gallons I would need 42 teaspoons. However looking on their interactive grow charts and calculators it says for 1400ppm you need 3.5 fluid ounces for 12 gallons, http://www.advancednutrients.com/nutcalc3public/ BUT THATS ONLY 21 teaspoons??? I'm going crazy and just made 40 gallons based on the 3.53tsp it says on the jug. How do I know whats correct? I know using an ec meter or ppm tester would do but i've also adjusted the ph and added some supplements so i can't rely on what that says.
> 
> Thank you again for any help you can offer.


 This is the best advice any one will ever give you . Add your nutes first then after all is added the last thing you do is ph , I never go by what the bottle says every strain is different and at 1400 ppm you should be late in flower, I use my meter to measure my ppm so I add say 60 ml of Sensi A and 60 ml of Sensi B I wait 5 minutes take my reading if its at 1200 ppm I add 10 ml of each until I reach my desired PPM.. I like to let my plants tell me what they want, Are you in soil or hydro? Jack


----------



## smokebros (Jan 3, 2010)

beautiful setup


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jan 3, 2010)

To all my friends and fellow farmers I will be closing my account with Rollit up I have decided to only keep one grow diary growing per grow I started here as a rookie and learned quite a few thing here, I want to thank every one who has followed my journal and the farmers who helped me out when I had questions,If any of you would like to follow my grows you can find me under the same name JACKMAYOFFER at WWW.THCFARMER.COM I wish all of you giant resin coated buds may all your grows be nothing but fire...JACKMAYOFFER


----------



## sogrow (Jan 3, 2010)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> To all my friends and fellow farmers I will be closing my account with Rollit up I have decided to only keep one grow diary growing per grow I started here as a rookie and learned quite a few thing here, I want to thank every one who has followed my journal and the farmers who helped me out when I had questions,If any of you would like to follow my grows you can find me under the same name JACKMAYOFFER at WWW.THCFARMER.COM I wish all of you giant resin coated buds may all your grows be nothing but fire...JACKMAYOFFER


Sucks to see you leave this great site for IMHO a shady,crappy site that I will never again like to be a part of.Good luck over there!!


----------



## don2009 (Jan 3, 2010)

Alllllll thats FUCKED UP! I was just subscribing dame man!


----------



## TheNewBreed (Jan 4, 2010)

I am in 15 gallon containers filled with rockwool grow cubes. If you've ever watched any of the greenhouse seed co guys grow videos its based on their method. So its a soiless medium I'd say more similar to your first grow except i fabricated some pvc to do the watering for me. You're absolutly right about taking my measurments on my own and then I know the PPM is correct. What i'll do is Dilute this batch with PH adjusted water and after a few days when i need to mix more I'll figure exactly what I need for 1200ppm. They're week 4 flower so its still early. The Greenhouse guys said it can take 1.9EC from weeks 2 through 6 then they start backing it down. 1.9EC by Advanced Nutes is equal to 1350. Of course i know all strains are different. This is their guide to White Rhino which is what I'm working with.


----------



## Mitus (Jan 4, 2010)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> To all my friends and fellow farmers I will be closing my account with Rollit up I have decided to only keep one grow diary growing per grow I started here as a rookie and learned quite a few thing here, I want to thank every one who has followed my journal and the farmers who helped me out when I had questions,If any of you would like to follow my grows you can find me under the same name JACKMAYOFFER at WWW.THCFARMER.COM I wish all of you giant resin coated buds may all your grows be nothing but fire...JACKMAYOFFER


Thanks for the help you've given while you were here boss. Good luck to you!

-Mitus


----------



## Knickers (Jan 4, 2010)

Peace and GL matey


----------



## don2009 (Jan 4, 2010)

You'll be back mofo


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 5, 2010)

Bummer to see you gone. I too have personal vendettas with THCFarmer........ Oh well, I may crawl over there.........


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 6, 2010)

ill still be followin u jack. ur grow journals have a lot to offer. i started a journal at thcfarmer but i agree its hard to balance two journals and readin all these threads everyday. but wish u luck as well thanks for the tips! ttys


----------



## poundpusher2009 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great grow keep up the good work.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 13, 2010)

See ya over there Bro.


----------



## goodgg123 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Jack, I just registerd on this site to follow this topic. I am in the process of doing the same thing as you are (sealed room), so I am going to watch and learn as much as I can.


I have a question about the completely sealed room.

I was planning to clear my air 2 times in a day. Once before lights come on and one after lights go off. I plan to dump excess Co2 into veg room. 

Do I need to clear the air at all? I figured 2 times a day would also help get fresh air in and give the other room the unused Co2.

Thanks... and btw awesome job!!

Will have to pull out the lazy boy for this one!


----------



## justsmoking (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm running a similar setup diff Is I'm running the self contained 3hp chillking along with three rooms for constant suply. My flower room holds 4000 watts and co2gen pro. And that even has a ice cap. I'm using 8 6in ice boxs with thermostats. I'm hoping to cool the rooms and lights without a ac unit just the ice boxs hooked up to my chiller Tonights my first night at tuning it in. Was it hard for you to get yours tuned in to 65-75?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 6, 2010)

jack is on thcfarmer with a few of us that changed forums. he has a huge warehouse grow now.


----------



## MediMary (Jul 9, 2010)

bump... cool thread..


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 28, 2010)

So that's where that nightmare inspiring, sleep depriving mad man is at?

I'll see ya there.

jack has jolted my brain 6 inches to the right.

bb57^

ftp


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 28, 2010)

haha ya u should see the new vert light setup with 60x1000w lamps. click my sig to see my growjournal over at thcfarmer and ull find jacks profile posts in my journal then u can scope his grow.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 28, 2010)

We both went over and got in, I think. Madds is all pissed off because I keep slacking today.
Laying down the girls at 8pm in the flower lab.

Gotto go, he's sounding deranged, damn dane.

bb57^

ftp


----------



## Don007206 (Feb 16, 2012)

Under current looks like the way to go . Man I looked at my dwc tubs and 2000 watts and feel like I got pop cans and a flash light


----------



## berrykid (Feb 16, 2012)

wat ever happend to this grow lol last post wass in 2010


----------

